# Ken Follet's Fall of Giants



## ArmyRick (4 Feb 2011)

Has anybody read Ken Follet's Fall of Giants? I am also done it now, I am down to the last 50 pages. I really, really enjoyed this book so far. I started cross checking all the historical stuff happening in the story to see if it was true. Wow. I didn't know the Canadian Army just after WWI was in Russia (alongside the British) trying to stop the Russian Revolution.

If you liked Pillars of the Earth, I highly reccomend this book. It takes place in the early 20th century and includes WWI, Bolshevism/socialism, fall of monarchies, Treaty of versailles, Women's suffrage, votrers and working class rights in post victorian Great Britain. Really grips you.

Anybody else read this one?


----------



## caocao (4 Feb 2011)

Not yet but from your review i might just have to pick it up soon!


----------



## Strike (4 Feb 2011)

I could not put it down.  I left it with my Dad at Christmas and sent a copy to my sister.  Someone else also bought the book for her.   ;D  Can't wait for the next two volumes.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (4 Feb 2011)

I just watched 'The Pillars of the Earth', and thought it was fantastic. 

Thanks for the review! I'll pick it up the next time I'm in a bookstore.


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Feb 2011)

Should this be in Literature, vice History?

From the author's web page

*Fall of Giants*

Published worldwide on 28 September 2010, and debuted at #1 on The New York Times' hardcover fiction bestseller list!

Fall of Giants, the first novel in my 'Century' trilogy, was published in 16 countries simultaneously on September 28, 2010. In Fall of Giants, I follow the destinies of five interrelated families – one American, one Russian, one German, one English and one Welsh – through the earth-shaking events of the First World War and the Russian Revolution.

The second book in the 'Century' series, due to be published in 2012, will feature the children of the characters in Fall of Giants as they live through the Depression and the Second World War. The third book, due out in 2014, will be about the next generation during the Cold War.


----------



## cphansen (4 Feb 2011)

If anyone is interested in the Allies intervention in Russia after WW1, this reference may be of interest http://www.journal.forces.gc.ca/vo8/no3/moffat-eng.asp


----------



## ArmyRick (26 Feb 2011)

I have finished the book (About 4 weeks ago actually). Its a great read! I do highly reccomend it. I can wait for the next one in the series to come out. Anybody else finish it?


----------



## dangerboy (26 Feb 2011)

I just finished it, interesting to see how he continues it on the next book.


----------



## ArmyRick (26 Dec 2012)

I just got WINTER OF THE WORLD the next book in the series and so far, it rocks! I am hooked. If you have read Fall of Giants and loved it, get out there and buy Winter of the World, it will really hook you.


----------

